# Signing off for BB test



## shesulsa (Sep 9, 2004)

Today will be my last day of posting to MT until after October 16, 2004 - the date of my Hwa Rang Do black belt test.  I have much to study and will need every spare moment, so I am, very sadly, going to refrain from participating in this wonderful discussion module with some very nice, knowledgable and entertaining people.  I'll miss you guys.

 Thanks for everything, and I will return in late October.

 Train hard and live love.

 Sil Lum TigerLady and Kempo Mama, if you read this, please PM me - thanks.

 Sincerely,

 Georgia Ketchmark.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 9, 2004)

Please let us know how everything went when you come back and good luck.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 9, 2004)

Goog Luck on your test

Todd


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2004)

We'll sure miss you Georgia~!!  I'll make sure Dan keeps your chair warm for ya~!!  Take the time and you'll Rock ~!!! 

*Hugs*

~QOP ~!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 9, 2004)

Good Luck, not that you need because I think you'll _kick butt :btg:_with your natural weapons the way you do with your words...you always leave the guys - a - tremblin!!! :boing1:   Ohh yeah... you are my MT idol!!! :asian: 

October 16 is circled on the calender!  Good thoughts!

MJ :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 9, 2004)

Best of luck, Georgia, and I hope you get to enjoy yourself training!  I have confidence you will kick butt in your test.

Can't wait to hear from you again!


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 9, 2004)

Georgia, we will miss you too but we know you will be training hard. Please get someone to take pictures, you should have them for mementos anyway. We will look forward to coming back as a black belt.  I know you will kick butt, and you will be ready!!!  All the best...TW


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 9, 2004)

Rock on.  We're all proud of you.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 9, 2004)

Much respect, Georgia.

Dan
:asian:


----------



## PeachMonkey (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 9, 2004)

That you may not do best, but do better.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 9, 2004)

Best of luck. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 9, 2004)

Best Wishes on the Test.  :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Today will be my last day of posting to MT until after October 16, 2004 - the date of my Hwa Rang Do black belt test. I have much to study and will need every spare moment, so I am, very sadly, going to refrain from participating in this wonderful discussion module with some very nice, knowledgable and entertaining people. I'll miss you guys.
> 
> Thanks for everything, and I will return in late October.
> 
> ...


Yo Georgia,

Just pm-ed ya kiddo!  You'll be awesome!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you D_Brady, The Kai, KenpoTess (QOP), mj-hi-yah, Feisty Mouse, TigerWoman, kenpo tiger, flatlander, PeachMonkey, AaronLucia, jfarnsworth, Rich Parsons, Kenpo Mama!

 This outpouring of good wishes is leaving me all verklempt!!  You guys and gals are all awesome.  Thanks for your support!

 I'll miss you all.

 Chat with you in late October.

 Farang.  :asian:


----------



## bignick (Sep 10, 2004)

good luck...the board will just be that much safer for us guys while your gone...we'll be dreading your return :ultracool


----------



## Zepp (Sep 10, 2004)

I posted on this thread earlier, but my post seems to have disappeared.  (Maybe all the bugs aren't worked out of the new server yet?)

Edit: Ok, I just realized that my post that I thought was in this thread was actually in the KMA forum.  That'll teach me to post late at night.

Anyways, even though it's probably too late for you to read this in Sept. Georgia, I hope all goes well with your training and your test.  See you in October.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 10, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> the board will just be that much safer for us guys while your gone...


Don't bet on it!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2004)

Greetings - In response to a specific request, I would like to state that the name of the style Hwa Rang Do and HRD are trademarks of the World Hwa Rang Do Association and Do Joo Nim Joo Bang Lee and that I am not affiliated with this organization.  I am affiliated with Cascade Martial Arts Academy in Washington state, which is affiliated with Corona's Martial Arts Academy in Arizona.

 If you have any questions regarding the WHRDA, please feel free to visit their website.  If you have any comments or questions regarding my affiliation specifically, I will be happy to address them upon my return.

 Thank you,
 Georgia


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2004)

We're gonna miss you! End of October???? Too long! 


I'll be thinking of you on the 16th. You'll do great. Let us know how it goes, I know you'll be kickin butt though... :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone - just an update:  Test moved to October 23.

 See you then!  :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 18, 2004)

Shesulsa, yes that is too long!!! Allow yourself some relax time or you will burn out, yes that is possible.  I worked on my test for two months prior, I was prepared but I think I was a nervous wreck too.  Well, going up against a master who didn't want you to test one 1, didn't help you to test 2, and stalled the test for hours causing warmups and cooldowns all day 3, wasn't good either.  Just eat well, study hard, and rest well.  TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 18, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hi everyone - just an update: Test moved to October 23.
> 
> See you then! :asian:


OK so we wait!!!  We miss you though, especially in the LLR!   Kick Butt Georgia!!! :jedi1:  

Hugs,
MJ


----------



## Lisa (Sep 18, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hi everyone - just an update: Test moved to October 23.
> 
> See you then! :asian:


Hey Shesulsa nice seeing you check in with us.  You've been missed.  Good Luck and maybe pop in and tell us how your training is going.  A few minutes here for some comic relief would probably do you some good


----------



## Shodan (Sep 18, 2004)

Shesula- 

                  Go get em'!!   :samurai:


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 20, 2004)

Luck Shesula, make 'em respect the Irish :drinkbeer:EG:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2004)

I gotta take a break and chill, so I decided to come back here and hang tonight.

 Um-Yang....Yin-Yang...it's all about balance, baby.

 Looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 21, 2004)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## kroh (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey there!

Good luck on the test and make sure you post some pictures like MJ-HI-Yah did so we can all see how you made out.  

By the way... I have my 2nd degree exam on the 30th as well.  Bee thinking of ya...

Walt


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey!  Train hard and keep your focus.  Thanks, and good luck to you!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2004)

This is Shesulsa's last week before testing for her black belt.  I haven't spoken with her for a few days and I hope things are going well.  I just wanted to post a message for her to help her through this last week of prep.


GO SHESULSA GO!!!!

      

We love you and miss you here on MT.  Kick some serious @ss and can't wait to here all about it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 18, 2004)

artyon:  artyon:  We're Waiting for ya Georgia~!!!  Knock em out *G*

*Hugs*
~Me


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 18, 2004)

Georgia,good luck on Saterday!You won't need luck though.Your skill will shine through!


----------



## kroh (Oct 18, 2004)

Good luck on that TEST...

(I am going the same day)
Walt


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> Good luck on that TEST...
> 
> (I am going the same day)
> Walt


Good Luck to you too Walt.


----------



## kroh (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you for the well wishing...

Hope to speak to you all very soon...

Regards, 
Walt :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> Good luck on that TEST...
> 
> (I am going the same day)
> Walt


What are you testing for?


----------



## kroh (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey there...

I am testing for my nidan in a system of kempo called the Shinko Ryu.

Actually excited about this one becuase it is the first time in a martial art I have made it past 1st degree ( I have two other BB's but due to moving around a lot in my last job, always had trouble staying in one place long enough).

Thanks for the Interest and becaue myself and She-Sulsa are going on the same weekend, the good Karma Police should be throwing lots of good MOJO our way....

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 18, 2004)

Can't wait to hear from both of you this coming weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> Hey there...
> 
> I am testing for my nidan in a system of kempo called the Shinko Ryu.
> 
> ...


That's great! Now we have two reasons to cheer! artyon: artyon: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 18, 2004)

Well.........................................

Enough with the suspense,  how did the test go?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 18, 2004)

I think Shesulsa's test is on the 23rd, so we're still waiting....


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Guys I'm honored to post a message to you all from Georgia as she is testing tomorrow for her black belt and is saving her 1000 post so that means she will become a double black belt tomorrow or when she makes her next post!   I am so excited for her and want to cheer her on and have everyone send her their good thoughts over the next 24 hours! Here's mine:

Georgia you are amazing :asian: and I can tell from all that we've shared that you will kick some serious butt tomorrow :jedi1: !  I'll be thinking of you my new friend! So you go girl!artyon: artyon: 

And here is Georgia's message:

Thanks to MJ and Nalia for posting a couple of items for me during my time away. I just want to thank everyone who has wished me only the best and continued to cheer me on. I've been pretty frank in these forums as to my background and this is really a very huge deal for me. To be cheered on by others I have only met electronically really means something. You are all supportive and kind, and I thank you much. I hope I can be worthy of the respect and consideration and kindness I've been shown here. I will post within the next couple of days regardless of the outcome. 

Respectfully,

Georgia :asian:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 22, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK GEORGIA for your BB Test, you will do great, and look forward to having you back posting here.*


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 22, 2004)

GO GEORGIA!!!!

Get sleep. That is an imperative. I will be thinking of you at my tournament tomorrow - no, I don't think I can compete, wrenched my shoulder yesterday. But will do judging. 

Its nothing about luck otherwise I would wish it, but being prepared.  I'm sure you are prepared. Enjoy the day! TW


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2004)

You'll do great!! Let us know how it went!!

- Ceicei


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 22, 2004)

GOOD LUCK!!!! artyon:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 22, 2004)

Georgia - all the best, I know you have been preparing hard for this test for a long time.  I know you will do great!  Please post ASAP tomorrow with the news, and reaching your MT 1000 post as well!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 23, 2004)

Today is the day! Go Shesulsa! :jedi1: Go Kroh! :jedi1: Stay Strong!artyon:


----------



## bignick (Oct 23, 2004)

I wanna see some black when you get back!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 23, 2004)

Give em hell!!!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 23, 2004)

So,How was it?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 23, 2004)

Thinking of you today Georgia. Let us know how it went.  :supcool:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 23, 2004)

Georgia will be very busy for the next couple of days, but I anticipate she will be back, posting that thousandth post, telling us of her meeting the challenge, likely in a humble fashion, when we all *know* that she kicked some serious ***.

You go G.  Eat 'em up.

Always your fan,

Daniel A. Bowman


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 24, 2004)

I would like to dedicate this, my 1,000th post to some meaningful, important people in my life:

 1.  To my family who sacraficed their time with me, oftentimes begrudgingly, so that I could prepare and help my cohorts prepare.  I couldn't have done this test without them - my husband supported me every way he could, my children cheered me on and visualizing their faces got me through this test.

 2.  To the panel;  a thousand thanks to Kwan Jang Nim Corona for always leaving me with something to think about and work on, Sa Bu Num Gallino for all you have done for me, Sa Bu Nim Hills for coming today and for the compliment, Kyo Sa Nim Baines (and Mrs. Baines) for coming - good to meet you sir, Jo Kyo Nim Gallino for tolerating me for so long and for the incredible compliment and Jyo Kyo Nim Sharon (I apologize, Ma'am, I didn't catch your last name) - it's always good to see another woman in this style.  It's a day I will never forget.

 3.  To Jo Kyo Nim Goodrich and Jo Kyo Nim Caughie who helped me prepare, worked with me, studied with me, worked with me, and had PATIENCE with me!  Thanks also to Jo Kyo Nim Brian for being my partner on the test - the comraderie you showed us was terriffic! Thanks SO MUCH! You guys rock!!

 4.  To my dear friends in life who have reached points of frustration with me and stuck with me anyway just because they thought I have a good heart - and that was good enough for them.  Much love!

 5.  To all the idiots who ever did or attempt to victimize me.  They all taught me an important lesson and I have now made something good out of their ill-intentioned deeds.

 6.  Finally, but not least, ALL YOU KEWL PEOPLE HERE ON MT!!!  I learn from you all as well and the discussion and debate is fun.  You have all been really supportive and I bow to you all and humbly thank you all.  YOU ROCK!!

 Farang,

 Jo Kyo Nim Georgia Ketchmark :supcool:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 24, 2004)

Georgia

What a magnificant post.  A hearty congratulations to you, it is well-deserved!

:asian:


----------



## kroh (Oct 24, 2004)

Congradultions Georgia!!!!

A well deserved honor!  Way to go!

Now...got any pictures of the test?  How about a description of the days events??

Regards,
Walt


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

Georgia that was a most excellent dedication!!!   I am so proud of you!!! Congratulations on your hard earned black belts! artyon: I agree with Walt we need details!   And Walt how about you?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 24, 2004)

Congrats!! Welcome to "The Club".It will take awhile for it to really sink in.Did you sleep with your new belt last night?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 24, 2004)

Congratulations!!!  We're all proud of you!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2004)

Fantastic job with many congratulations!!!! :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks, all!  The test was a private test and wasn't photographed or filmed, but I hope to soon have pics of afterward with the panel and my cohorts - I don't have them yet, though, nor anyone's permission to post them.  I'll see what I can come up with.

 OH DARNIT!!!

 Jo Kyo Nim Brian!!!!  Congratulations!!!  I'm SO sorry!!!!  You ROCK, dude!

 Brian tested with us as well and kicked my butt on the mat.  Thanks for your encouragement during the test.  Can I get a moderator to add this portion to my 1,000th post where it belongs, please??


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 24, 2004)

Georgia, congratulations.  

*Ahem*  I predicted this.

Regarding the modification to #1000, I think you need to talk to the QOP.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 24, 2004)

Woo Hoo for You! artyon:


----------



## kroh (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey there all...

Test went well and I passed with a better than average score (although the mistakes that I did make will be the joke of the upper tiers for time to come... :idunno: )

here are a few photos...



























Thanks for all the well wishing,....
Walt :asian:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Oct 24, 2004)

Georgia - nothing else to say, except congrats on a job well-done. 

Also to you Kroh.  Looks like you were working hard!  KT


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 24, 2004)

Congrats Georgia, you probably don't know if you passed, or do you.  We always found out what we were "deficient in" and had to pass those requirements (except for forms) otherwise, a person gets the talk that the whole test has to be redone.  

Also congrats Kroh!  Looked like you worked hard. Thanks for posting the pics.  TW


----------



## kroh (Oct 24, 2004)

You're welcome...

Though you can't see it...I really was a bit nervous...

Had to keep my game face on.
Regards
Walt


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 24, 2004)

CONGRATS KROH!! Who was your vict...UKE?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2004)

Good pictures. :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

Very cool pics Walt thanks for sharing them.  I love the face on the uke in pic # 4!


----------



## kroh (Oct 24, 2004)

My uke was a fellow student and friend from the school.  Although he has prior MA experience, he has just started to learn this particular program and has recently been promoted to the 2nd level ( yellow for some places ).  He is a great guy and after a month of "pre training" he fell like a cat.  

On a side note his girlfriend had a great time watching me throw him around for the last two months while we were getting ready.    

Thanks for all the well wishing guys...
Much appreciated.

Now off to the hot tub...
Walt (ouch)


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Congrats Georgia, you probably don't know if you passed, or do you. We always found out what we were "deficient in" and had to pass those requirements (except for forms) otherwise, a person gets the talk that the whole test has to be redone.


 Thanks, TW!  I did pass (Jo Kyo Nim).  I found out what my limits were.  I can't give details, but I think I can say that I reached a point a couple of times where I wondered if I was going to be able to last the test.  I became so fatigued I don't remember parts of it and I got to a point where I just tried to get up just

 one...

 more...

 time....

 and keep on with the task at hand.  I'd rate that test right up there very close to giving birth.  Maybe even harder.


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats Kroh, great pics!

Great job Georgia,  now the real learning begins.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, Rob!


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 25, 2004)

Grats to both you new blackbelts out there. This would have come sooner but I was at a seminar and couldn't remember my password to log in.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Flatlander, Feisty Mouse, Kroh, MJ, Gary, CeiCei, JFarnsworth, Technopunk, Kenpo Tiger, TigerWoman, Rob Broad and Silat Student!

 Hey, Kroh - you have that George Clooney thing going on there - except you're obviously WAY tougher!  Kewl.


----------



## kroh (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you very much for the compliment.  Now if only Clooney could have been bigger when I was younger and single...  

Thanks George...

 :asian: She-Sulsa RULES! :asian: 

P.S., I should have some pictures to put up tomorrow if any one wants to see them...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2004)

Georgia, I was soooo thinking of you this weekend while I was away.  I knew you could do it!  I am so proud of you!  YOU ROCK!!

Kroh, congrats to you too.  What a wonderful mix of MAist we have here on MT that are willing to support each other through all of our triumphs and tribulations. :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 25, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'd rate that test right up there very close to giving birth. Maybe even harder.


OMG.  If this is the case, I have reason to be apprehensive.  Because I KNOW I would not survive giving birth.  I barely survived _witnessing_ my daughter's birth.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Georgia,

You are one totally rockin' dudette!  artyon: 

I too was thinking about you (sending you good vibrations) on Saturday during my meditation class.  (i was away at a yoga convention all weekend - totally awesome!)  Congratulations!  I knew you'd survive!!!!  Deep bow to you! :asian: 

Talk to you soon!  

Peace :ultracool 

Donna


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 25, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I would like to dedicate this, my 1,000th post to some meaningful, important people in my life:
> 
> 1.  To my family
> 2.  To the panel;
> ...


*Way to go, SheSulsa!!!   * artyon:   artyon: 
*We're all so proud of you!!!!!*

Salute,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you Donna and Gin-Gin!!!  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> I should have some pictures to put up tomorrow if any one wants to see them...


 Walt, you're so sweet.

 I want to see more pix!!


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 25, 2004)

Congratulations to you, Shesulsa!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you, KNC!!!!


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 26, 2004)

Pssst  Shesulsa,  you might want to change your rank in you profile now.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

:whip:  Oh yeah!!  Okay - here goes.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 26, 2004)

That (the belt0 looks good on you
Todd


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks, Todd!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

Shelusa  Wow, Congrats on the Black Belt.  
Such a long road and you finally got there, Good for you.  
I admire anyone that has the Determination to go all the way to Black Belt, hope to be part of your club in a couple years myself.

Way'dah Go Chickie!!!

Dot


----------



## bignick (Oct 26, 2004)

good job and welcome back....

so much for the boards being safe for the men now....


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> good job and welcome back....
> 
> so much for the boards being safe for the men now....


eerrrmmmm... they were safe?  When?  I will have to call a meeting in the LLR!!! This can not be happening... yes, another MSN chat night is in order to stop this from happening again :EG:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you, Kenpo Girl and Bignick!

 Hmmm...the boards were safe for men while I was gone?  Hmmm.... I might have to break out the pirate face again....


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Did you sleep with your new belt last night?


 :lol:  You're too funny, Gary.  No, I didn't sleep with it.  I did have it on my bedside table, though - does that count? :idunno:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 26, 2004)

Close enough,I'm sure it was the first thing you purposely looked at when you woke up.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

LOL - no, it actually wasn't.  It stayed right where it was and I didn't look at it until I put my dobak in the washer and I started working the ends of the belt a little so I would be able to tie it later.  You know how they're all stiff when they're new?  Still pretty stiff, though!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2004)

Stiff can be good...... 

 





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> LOL - no, it actually wasn't. It stayed right where it was and I didn't look at it until I put my dobak in the washer and I started working the ends of the belt a little so I would be able to tie it later. You know how they're all stiff when they're new? Still pretty stiff, though!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, at the appropriate moments it's a VERY, VERY good thing.


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh gawd, this is gonna turn into the frivolous lawsuit thread....wait a sec....that's not necessarily a bad thing :wink:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks to Kaith for editing the post to appear the way it should have in the beginning.

 Also:  

 Sincere thanks to SBN Bob Donnelly for the advice on preparing and for the well wishes...

 Muchas gracias to my chiropractor, Dr. Robert Allen for adjustments before and after my test and for taking such excellent care of me and my family.

 Many, many thanks to the students of CMAAWA who cheered us on and wished us well.  You're next - hee hee hee hee hee.


----------



## kroh (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello everyone...

SheSulsa had asked me to post more pictures from my test.  Enjoy...


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 27, 2004)

Good pics man. The judges look intimidating.


----------



## kroh (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Silat...






Actually the Judges weren't that bad as long as you kept bribing them with a constant supply of snacks.  Very dangerouse to let that blood sugar drop...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 27, 2004)

Kroh - congrats! on a job well done.

I pm'ed you - I think I know one of your judges.


----------



## Zepp (Oct 27, 2004)

This is a bit belated, but oh well...

Shesulsa, I'm sure you've heard enough congratulations by now, so I'll just tell you: *Mazel Tov*! 

And congrats to you too Kroh!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2004)

Zepp - thanks tons!  It's a really big deal for me.  Now to just keep the humility....

 :asian:

 G


----------



## kroh (Oct 28, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> This is a bit belated, but oh well...
> 
> Shesulsa, I'm sure you've heard enough congratulations by now, so I'll just tell you: *Mazel Tov*!
> 
> And congrats to you too Kroh!



Thanks Zep... :asian: 

Walt


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 28, 2004)

Georgia...

Forgive me for not catching the notice on your promotion.  Congratulations on a job well done!  I look forward to seeing pictures of your test.

You're truly a warrior.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2004)

Steve -

 Please don't apologize.  Thanks so much - I appreciate your support!

 :asian:

 G


----------



## Sarah (Nov 27, 2004)

_*This post is on behalf of everyones buddy, Georgia (shesulsa)*_

The first one is of Marc (I assist him teaching his kids classes) holding the notebooks of three students. The huge bottom one belongs to Big Chris, the red and blue ones belong to Marc and the three in between belong to me. We have to turn these in at the test.

The second pic is of Me and Marc after the test and very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very glad it was over.

Third pic is of KJN Corona assigning me my breaks with the other students and a KSN holding (this is the first round of two, each containing two breaks - all kicking).

Fourth pic is of the whole group the day I tested - top row from left to right: JKN Debi Gallino (1st Dan), SBN Michael Hills (3rd dan), KJN (Master) Ken Corona, SBN Carmen Gallino (3rd Dan), KSN Baines (2nd Dan), JKN Sharon. Bottom row from left to right: Big Chris, me, Marc and Brian from the Canada school. This is after all testing on Saturday was complete. (I was swollen and dehydrated - we could barely stand back up from kneeling).

Fifth pic is of JKN Chris Bingold (tested Sunday), me, Marc and Big Chris after little Chris's test. We were all still so tired and sore!!! We still had to be little Chris's uke that day. ICK.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 27, 2004)

*Thanks so much for sharing your big day with us pretty lady!   that last photo is a keeper!!!   *


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2004)

All very good pictures..... Thanks for sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## kroh (Nov 27, 2004)

Sensational...

With the board breaks...did you have to do several in succession?

Congrats again...
Walt


----------



## Satt (Nov 27, 2004)

Congrats!!! Hey, now that you're back I can teach you how to play the cowbell!!!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 27, 2004)

Congrats!! Very nice pics. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 27, 2004)

Congrats! :cheers:
 Thank you for the nice pictures.
 :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2004)

*I say Whoo Hoo! Way to go Shesulsa! You Rock Too! *


----------

